# Size difference



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok guys Ive got a stock 05 BF 750 and am planning on putting a set of 08 springs on it to lower it a bit and soften the ride. My question is what size of tires do you recommend for that set up? Im leaning towards a 27 or 28" on stock rims and Ive heard some people say that they have some rubbing issues with 28s when riding hard, is this kinda the rule or maybe more of an exception? As far as gearing or springs go is there much of a difference in just one inch up or down in tire size. Ive got a maroon primary and stock secondary. The tires Im looking at are either the Zillas or super grip super lights. Maybe Im putting too much thought into this but bigger just sounds better but not if Im gonna be rubbing a lot or loose a bunch more power or performance over the slightly smaller 27s. Thanks in advance for any advice or insight.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Also does anyone have any experience with the super lights? A lot of the people I ride with have mudlights and get around great, we dont really have a lot of true mud pit type areas mostly hard pack timber trails or sandy creeks. They kinda caught my eye since they have a little more tread spacing and slightly deeper tread and claim to have a longer tread wear compound than the mudlights, but I dont know anyone who has ever ran them.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone???


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

my 28" mudlites don't scrub but there on aftermarket wheels, I'm also running the maroon primary with the almond secondary. i would get the mudlites because the tread is a little deeper if I'm not mistaken


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually at the sizes Im looking at the super lights are advertised to have the deeper lugs, 1 1/4" and I like that they have more lug spacing and that they claim longer tread wear compound but that could just be a false claim who knows.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure usually the off brands like the perrelli mud wisers and such usually have less tread. i could be wrong on the super grips though.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

So does anyone know if there will be a noticable difference in performance between a 27 and 28" tire? Or any advantages or disadvantages or will they be so similar that I wont notice.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you would likely not notice a difference between 27 and 28". the height difference will only be 1/2" in height.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id get the 28" just for the extra 1/2 in GC, as a matter of fact i will sell you my mudlites for a good price if your interested


----------

